# A Beautiful and Powerful Mantra/Song (MP3 FreeDomain)



## affter333 (5 Jan. 2012)

A Beautiful and Powerful Mantra/Song (MP3 FreeDomain)

*Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Sutra*

=====================================================
*Download MP3 : Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra*

*!! Free Domain !!*

*Direct Download* : http://ff06d03.filefactory.com/dlp/c1c8ccd/n/FDZS.rar
*Backup Download* : http://rapidshare.com/files/2791577233/FDZS.rar

*More Info on My Webpage* : Six-Character Great Bright Mantra

*Please BUMP if you like the Songs..*
=====================================================

*Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Sutra*

*One of the Supreme Sutras. Beautiful, Subtle, Powerful and Completely Cleansing.*

*This is one of the highest sutras to eliminate all sufferings, pain and bad karma*.
It can purify all evil paths, completely eliminating all sufferings of birth and death.
It can also liberate all miseries and sufferings of beings in the realms of hell,
King Yama and animal, destroy all the hells, and transfer sentient beings onto the
virtuous path.

*Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra is an extremely important spiritual prayer*. It can eliminate all
evil karmic hindrances and eradicate the suffering of all evil paths. This prayer can also
elevate the souls of ones ancestors out of debtors prisons and other hell-like conditions.

This Mantra has the power to liberate parts of the soul trapped in the clutches of lower
entities. After hearing this Mantra, it totally eliminates any possibility that the listeners
soul may end up in a hell-like existence in the next life. This Mantra liberates all souls
who hear it (animal or human), from of falling into the sea of birth and death; samsara.
The cycle of physical birth and death is ended by repeating this Mantra. Therefore,
The Usnisa Vijaya Dharani is a powerful and wonderful medicine that can universally free
sentient beings from the sufferings in the cycles of birth and death. This has fully
demonstrated the great compassion of the Buddha to help the world. Memorizing this Mantra
permanently transforms and elevates the soul. *The Usnisa Vijaya Dharani is given with the
aim that all sentient beings living in this troubled and tumultuous world would benefit from it.*

The Usnisa Dharani will help beings overcome their sufferings and obtain happiness,
increase their prosperity and longevity, and help them achieve rebirth in a world of
light populated by Immortal Enlightened Beings.

*Female Voice* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from above Links)
Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra (by female) - YouTube

=====================================================

*Male Voice* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from above Links)
Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra (by male) - YouTube

=====================================================

*Other Mantras Preview* (LQ, Download HQ Sound from above Links)
Beautiful Mantras (preview) - YouTube

=====================================================
*Download MP3 : Usnisa Vijaya Dharani Mantra*

*!! Free Domain !!*

*Direct Download* : http://ff06d03.filefactory.com/dlp/c1c8ccd/n/FDZS.rar
*Backup Download* : http://rapidshare.com/files/2791577233/FDZS.rar

*More Info on My Webpage* : Six-Character Great Bright Mantra

*Please BUMP if you like the Songs..*
=====================================================
..


----------

